
Facebook shrinks fake news after warnings backfire - jpamata
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/27/facebook-false-news/
======
kylehotchkiss
This is brilliant! Share image set to a professionally taken stock photo gives
fake news articles a false sense of validation.

Next step: limiting stock photo sales to organizations without journalistic
integrity.

